# Dill Pickle Relish - Anyone have a good recipe?



## the_rayway (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey All,
I'm looking for a killer Cuke Dill Pickle Relish recipe for canning. Something that really has some good zip and pucker.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Aug 25, 2014)

I haven't made a pucker-dill relish, only sweet. I checked some of my canning books and none jumped out at me. This one looks pretty good and I have always trusted recipes from this site. http://www.food.com/recipe/tangy-dill-pickle-relish-182788
Comparing this to a regular dill relish, the garlic seems to be the key component. Some in my books called for 2 red chili peppers seeded and chopped to the vinegar mixture. Although this calls one for Turmeric, I would probably go with bay leaf. Read the reviews and see some of the changes others made. Cutting back on the sugar would be a start if you want pucker. 
Now you got me wanting to can something, Dang you!


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks Lori! 
This looks like it has some potential...I'm thinking I would cut the sugar and add some diced hot pepper. Likely bay leaf instead of turmeric like you mentioned - my Mom has a bay tree at her place, so I could scam a fresh one 

I LOVE canning. Wishing I was in a place where I could garden year round and can, pickle, wine make and ferment to my heart's content.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Aug 26, 2014)

My cucumbers didn't do too great this summer. I am going to try again in the fall. I have made relish, but never regular dill pickles. I understand packing them with a grape leaf keeps them crispier. What a great marriage, huh?


----------



## the_rayway (Aug 26, 2014)

Lol! I've heard the same as well.

Mine are not heat processed, and they are always nice and crunchy  Our cukes did awful this year as well, but Mom and Dad's did ok so I have some to pull from.


----------

